# Ics



## rjbastian1044 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ics from @preludedrew on twitter ohh yeah!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

"preludedrew No support given whatsoever, please do not repost on forums for now."


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

He says himself that nothing works though, would strongly suggest holding out for CM9.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i thought i read from somewhere that everything is working except wifi (which is 99% of what should be working on a tablet







)
either way, CM9 is close. i will just hold out for a bit


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i thought i read from somewhere that everything is working except wifi (which is 99% of what should be working on a tablet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read wrong. No accelerometer, no sound, no wifi, no bluetooth, no camera, nothing. CM supposedly only has issue with camera.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i thought i read from somewhere that everything is working except wifi (which is 99% of what should be working on a tablet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah lots of stuff not working, for instance Sd Card not working, im glad he released something though, i was curious as to how things functioned on a tablet version of ICS, seems the Touchstone is working with charging and the Clock that pops up when its on the touchstone is amazing in comparison to gingerbread.

i'm glad this was released and that the cyanogenmod team are awesome guys, can't wait for their release and fortunately they are the kind of guys that something like this still won't put any pressure on them. Kudos.


----------



## PavelAK (Dec 18, 2011)

Even all that aside, the OS is very snappy and I like it. Either way, It's worth letting people know, this shouldn't be muted. You shouldn't put up the download link though, if people really want it, they can find it.


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

If we dont own a touchstone , wont we be able to see the ICS Clock ? I mean it'll come when we charge , right ?


----------



## PavelAK (Dec 18, 2011)

esjayrockz said:


> If we dont own a touchstone , wont we be able to see the ICS Clock ? I mean it'll come when we charge , right ?


I have a clock application in my build, I don't know if you're talking about something separate though. It looks just like the ICS Clock app on my phone.... but bigger.


----------



## magicpaul (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried to flash it but it wasn't for working, so I nandroided back to CM7.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I loaded it. It works fine. No wifi, but it seems functional. Pretty cool.


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried this and I wanted to nandroid back. I'm getting a MD5 mismatch but signature verification is off. Any help?


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Can this be flashed side to side with CM7 ? As in if we install this will CM7 stay ?


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

esjayrockz said:


> Can this be flashed side to side with CM7 ? As in if we install this will CM7 stay ?


Yes. But I don't think you can get into CM7 when Evervolv is on there. You will need to nandroid back.


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

samleung said:


> I tried this and I wanted to nandroid back. I'm getting a MD5 mismatch but signature verification is off. Any help?


Could really use some help here. My nandroid didn't work, so I reflashed CM7 Alpha 3.5, but its stuck in a bootloop.


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

samleung said:


> Could really use some help here. My nandroid didn't work, so I reflashed CM7 Alpha 3.5, but its stuck in a bootloop.


Did you factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik before you flashed?

When I restored, I wiped everything, flashed cm7 a3.5, then restored.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is my quick video of it running:


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

Tripem77 said:


> Did you factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik before you flashed?
> 
> When I restored, I wiped everything, flashed cm7 a3.5, then restored.


Yup, did all of that!


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

samleung said:


> Yup, did all of that!


Well shit. Hold the home button and power and see if you can get back into CMW.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

You can boot back into moboot and back into CWM


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

Tripem77 said:


> Well shit. Hold the home button and power and see if you can get back into CMW.


I am able to get into CWM for sure. Here's what I've done:

1. Did all the wipes, installed PreludeDrew's lovely preview.
2. Enjoyed, fiddled, had fun.
3. Booted into CWM, did the wipes, Nandroid restore.
4. MD5 Mismatch.
5. Redownload CM7.1 onto the Touchpad and I try to flash it.
6. Reboots to blank screen and boot loop. I do this over and over again to no success.
7. I select "ICS" from moboot and it goes to ICS (I thought it was full wiped!).
8. Goes back to CWM and does full wipes.
9. Tries to flash CM7.1 and gets a file error problem.
10. Tries nandroid restore again. It seems to be working and going through the paces...

This is all so bizarre!

edit/ and now it's all back to normal. I'm still scratching my head about what went wrong.


----------

